# The baby I want..



## cemmons12 (Jan 28, 2013)

Here is a picture of the baby boy I had to leave behind because they want $1295 for him. Half down and make payments till paid off. I hate being poor. I spent over an hour with him 2 Fridays ago, leaving was hard. I think him and Cooper could be good friends, as long as he stays away from Coopers face! Anyways...


----------



## wellington (Jan 28, 2013)

Aw, so cute. Sorry you couldn't get him. They are a lot of work though. Then if you don't give them the attention they are used too, they can get sick and/or start plucking their feathers. But, oh, so cute.


----------



## nearpass (Jan 28, 2013)

I have one of those guys. He looked like that when I got him at 3 months and finished hand feeding him back in the day when captive raise grey's were a rarity. He's now 28 years old, and doing wonderfully. Guess that dates me, but he's seen a lot of my life. He's always talked; never 'taught' him anything, but what he says has changed dramatically with our situation over the years. When the kids were still here, he mimicd them, then when they were out of the house, mostly my husband. He knew every cat that has passed through, and the dogs, too, and called them by name, losing those names when the animals passed. Wonderful companion and still amazes everyone who comes to the house


----------



## cemmons12 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Barb, my exwife has had hers for 14 years and my daughter has a big parrot of some kind, they r both so awesome! 
Nearpass: thats so cool that u have had your that long. They r amazing, i will have 1 someday before this disease takes me! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wellington (Jan 28, 2013)

Have you ever thought about checking into a bird rescue? Large birds are some of the first pets to go. Either lost job and can't afford to care for their pets anymore, or they don't have the time for them. Probably won't get a baby, but might get a nice bird needing a home,


----------



## cemmons12 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah but there isnt any close by. I had hopes that my daughters neighbor was gonna give me hers, she just dont spend much time with him anymore, he is 20 years old and a wonderful talker. But Im not sure she is gonna get rid of him now... Big Bummer! Here is a picture of my daughters.


----------



## Amanda1 (Jan 29, 2013)

You should try A Critter's Chance. All of the animals are in foster care, and most of the fosters are in the Carmel/Fishers area. That's not that far from you. The adoption fees are very reasonable, and I know they have several parrots even though there aren't many on the website (I'm a volunteer). http://www.acritterschance.com/

We even have a few torts.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Amanda! I will look into it! On a sad note, they sold my baby about an hour ago, she messaged me and told me.. Sad :'(


Amanda1 said:


> You should try A Critter's Chance. All of the animals are in foster care, and most of the fosters are in the Carmel/Fishers area. That's not that far from you. The adoption fees are very reasonable, and I know they have several parrots even though there aren't many on the website (I'm a volunteer). http://www.acritterschance.com/
> 
> We even have a few torts.


----------



## wellington (Jan 29, 2013)

Not sure how far you are from Illinois? I looked up a bird rescue in Illinois. Not sure where they are exactly, but man, they had a lot. Lots of cockatoos my fave. Not sure if they would ship or not, but doesn't hurt to ask. Good luck, hope you find one soon.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jan 29, 2013)

I think I seen the same place on petfinder.com, most rescues will not ship. They want to meet u and stuff.


----------



## dds7155 (Jan 29, 2013)

that super high to me , you could find one for 8 hundred ,,,


----------



## cemmons12 (Jan 30, 2013)

Dds7155: the reason he was so high was because it was like one of only a couple bird stores we have. I would have paid it if I had the money tho! He was so sweet!


----------



## jtrux (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it a Timneh? Looks a little dark to be a Congo. Regardless, they are GREAT birds. The only other bird i'd recommend would be a Caique.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jan 30, 2013)

No, he was a Congo, he was 10 weeks old.


----------



## Sulcata tortoise665 (Mar 22, 2013)

He's really adorable ! Sorry you couldn't get him ðŸ˜¢


----------

